# Premium Data Services



## lonhro81 (Dec 6, 2007)

hello all,

was just curious if anybody here either knows someone or have used the premium data services compnay from victoria i think it is.....

It is an online programme that apparently works with the T.A.B australia and lets you know where and when to bet ......

any info or help would be greatly appreciated

check the website out and try the demo ... looks good but maybe too good to be true

http://www.premium-data.com.au/component/option,com_frontpage/Itemid,1/


----------



## jbaptist (Aug 7, 2008)

I was wondering if you ever found out anything about this Premium Data Services?


----------



## tmillard (Aug 10, 2008)

I am also curious to whether or not premium data services is the real deal or if it is too good to be true. I have had live demonstrations using there software with there employees and it seems rather good but then again i am really not sure. Any knowledge or information on this would also be appreciated.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If it looks too good to be true...


----------



## steveni (Aug 14, 2008)

It is too good to be true.:down:
It is based on following the money but the data is sent in 30 second blocks which means that you must commit to a position based on data that may be 30 seconds old.
We have used the software for some months and have had no success. We have followed the formula to a tee but I think there are so may others already doing this that the last 30 seconds sees the odds change so much that the win returns are too low to counter the losses. They claim 70% success but we found that to be unsupported.
Seriously, stay clear of these schemes.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I rest my case.


----------



## jbaptist (Aug 7, 2008)

Thank you so much, you have just saved me $9,900.


----------

